# Seriously, does she look that much like an ottb?



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Show them her papers.

:lol:


----------



## Angilina (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol I did! But just because you have a horse that matches the general description doesn't mean it's the same horse. Learned this the hard way!


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I would say her body structure may look slightly similar to a Thoroughbred, or one off the track, seeing as how tall and lanky she is.

But looking at her head and neck, she is surely a TWH. She definitely has the prominent head and neck of one.

I could see how they might think she would be a cross, but honestly, a good eye I'd think would be able to pull her TWH characteristics out enough to see that she truely is a TWH.
Because yes, in ways she could resemble a OTTB, but there are a lot more ways in which she is similar to her real breed...

I don't know. Thats my two cents.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

wow when i saw her I though she was a Ottb hmm interesting .. i guess show them the papers haha :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I do not see any resemblance to a TB, off the track or not. She's too heavy in the front (especially her neck) and her croup is much too steep. 
No, I don't see TB.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't see that much TB, maybe a little bit. But nothing that screams OTTB to me!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I don't think she looks like a TB at all. 

That head - that neck - that croup - all scream TWH. 

Does she trot or single foot? You could always send a video 8)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think she really looks like a tb either (I must say). The whole confo as a whole doesn't look much like one. I have seen a lot of horses that were reg. tbs that looked like a lot of things other than a tbs. My guy was a very large tb but his confo still screamed tb. It's interesting how genetics can affect a horse's confo so drastically regardless of the confo.

Good Luck with her.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

All i see is a long body, possibly thats where they got it from. But i see no other rhyme or reason why they would think that was a ottb. No way, in the world would i think that was a tb. She has the structure of a tb. The only reason why she doesn't look like a typical TWH is possibly because of how long she is, her rump and her withers. Thats it.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree, she doesn't scream TB to me either. You can definitely see TWH.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

from a quick glance she looks like a TB but once you look at her more i can see shes a TWH


----------

